# Muzzleloaders for dummies?



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

I know pretty well nothing about muzzleloaders, but am interested in learning. Is there any resources were I can go learn the basics?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's a link to a decent introductory write up on muzzleloaders.
http://www.biggamehunt.net/articles/muzzleloader-hunting-beginners-guide


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

And then after getting the beginner stuff under your belt, check this site out:
http://www.three-peaks.net/muzzle.htm

Lots of info! Good luck!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Great site Bears Butt - Thank you!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Once upon a time, there was author named Rich Dunkirk who went by the name Blue Elk. He wrote up an exceptional guide to Muzzleloading. He died due to cancer but his guide lives on.

While released in different chapters, I was able to locate all of them and put them in a single page for easier reading. IMO I'd start there, then go through the above links.

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?nam ... cle&sid=23

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I simply learned after having a friend show me; I am sure you could find someone around who would be willing to meet you at a range and demonstrate.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the links guys! I am reading now, and great idea Huge! I will ask around.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am in Woods Cross and shoot an Omega with pelleted powders, many swear by the loose powder, I just have not yet taken that step. I might be able to meet you at like the Bountiful range at some point, but not looking good in the next few weeks.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

I appreciate the offer, it is definately a busy time right now. School keeps me on my toes.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stellarmike said:


> I know pretty well nothing about muzzleloaders, but am interested in learning. Is there any resources were I can go learn the basics?


best place to learn, IMO . I look under the Inline part of the site . These guys live and breath muzzle loaders .

http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/phpBB/


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Rob! I appreciate it!


----------

